# New Arrivals for 2007



## gdynia

Photographs number 1 and 2 are to be delivered this year to our company. Photograph 3 is a vessel still in design stages.


----------



## non descript

Very smart bits of kit. Thank you. (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia

Aye Mark and a fortune to build but its all singing and dancing onboard


----------



## Thamesphil

Very interesting Gdynia. The first one looks like the Aker DSV06 building for DOF ASA, due 6/2007 from Aker Group's Soeviknes yard. The second looks like an Aker OSCV03, which Aker yards are also are building for DOF, but I didn't think that was due until 2008.

I assume that all will be chartered in as Heerema do not seem to have any new ships on order for their own account.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## gdynia

Thamesphil said:


> Very interesting Gdynia. The first one looks like the Aker DSV06 building for DOF ASA, due 6/2007 from Aker Group's Soeviknes yard. The second looks like an Aker OSCV03, which Aker yards are also are building for DOF, but I didn't think that was due until 2008.
> 
> I assume that all will be chartered in as Heerema do not seem to have any new ships on order for their own account.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Phil
There not for Heerema but a joint venture


----------



## RayJordandpo

gdynia said:


> Photographs number 1 and 2 are to be delivered this year to our company. Photograph 3 is a vessel still in design stages.


and very impressive too. (I bet they don't use pelican hooks!)


----------



## gdynia

Ray
Their still about though


----------



## R.Philip Griffin

This is a very large OS vssl, but what is it and what does it do?


----------



## gdynia

They are multi purpose vessels and will be used for diving,rov,construction,survey and cable laying to name a few


----------



## R.Philip Griffin

gdynia said:


> They are multi purpose vessels and will be used for diving,rov,construction,survey and cable laying to name a few


Thank you Gdynia for your explanation. I try to keep up, but some of these new constructions slip past my ken.


----------



## GALTRA

Weird and wonderful, Charley.


----------



## maritimephoto

I assume one of these is HULL 152 aka GEO BERGEN as seen here departing Flushing in tow of BAMSE TUG.

Cheers,

Wim


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Hi Gdynia,
I have to say that the first two look very similar to Ulstein's new X-Bow, is this paralell developement?

Andy.


----------



## gdynia

maritimephoto said:


> I assume one of these is HULL 152 aka GEO BERGEN as seen here departing Flushing in tow of BAMSE TUG.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wim


Wim

No its not the one the company I worked for ordered but very similar.


----------



## gdynia

AndyJohannessen said:


> Hi Gdynia,
> I have to say that the first two look very similar to Ulstein's new X-Bow, is this paralell developement?
> 
> Andy.


Andy
Completely different design these vessels have bulbous bows


----------



## JohnMac068

gdynia said:


> Photographs number 1 and 2 are to be delivered this year to our company. Photograph 3 is a vessel still in design stages.


Any idea who the pipe/umbilical layer is for? (No.3)


----------



## gdynia

John
Its for Technip if the go ahead is given


----------

